# what to put in your bov



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

So im buying a new jeep here soon and just wanna see what ideas are thrown out here. What to keep in your car for when shtf. Out of the way or in the trunk. Im thinking.bug out bag and a few essential camping materials. Nothing that gets in the way for a daily driver car but also useful if you need to bug out right then and there. What are your thoughts?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I keep 10 days of. MRE's, 5 gal water. 5 gal fuel. Fishing equipment. Rifel and ammo. Handgun and ammo. My BOB. Extra clothing. Tarp. Some tools. 2 wool blankets. Hatchet. Shovel. Fire extinguisher. First aid kit. Condoms....


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha i like the last one. But yea all that stuff i figure is good to keep in the back tucked away. What ever can get me back home 800 miles away safe and sound to pick up family and head for high hills


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> Haha i like the last one. But yea all that stuff i figure is good to keep in the back tucked away. What ever can get me back home 800 miles away safe and sound to pick up family and head for high hills


Condoms. Are like insurance. Better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have one... good advice I listened to given me by grandpa. I have carried and used them since I was 15. Plus the work for holding water.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Sound advice indeed, condoms

I live in Cali, so the only time my guns are in my truck is when I am.

Other than that, first aid kit, 2 Gerry cans gas, tools, fuses, hose, hose clamps duct tape jb weld, chain, para cord, flares n fire starters, wool blankets, poncho, space blankets, knives, axes, machetes, pry bar, and cliff bars... That's it off the top of my head...


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

FatTire that sounds like a good list. Im buying a new vehicle soon and im just gathering ideas to put in it. I want to be able to jump in it and go. While others are running around crazy i will already be gone


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep in mind also, my BOB goes where I go, more or less, so the stuff in my truck isn't all I have, it's just the stuff I keep in my truck always


----------



## res2cue (Mar 14, 2012)

Along with everything else I have a "come-a-long" and a heavy duty tow strap in my war wagon . For pulling yourself out of somewhere or moving something. I think is a must have.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Started with Jeep trucks and now a Ford truck. Always a full axe, folding saw, and shovel (type depends on season). A high- lift jack (wouldn't leave home without it), a set of jumper cables, a snatch strap with a clevis and choker chain, hand tools and a bob ,wool blanket and larger firet aid kit. There is usually a set of chains to be used front or rear depending( summer too to deal with mud- I've seen more than one set of good off road tires mud up) with bungie straps for tightners, and a can of WD-40. A can of mosquito repellant is cool- it isn't pretty watching someone try to unstick a truck with those little nasties swarming. Some rope and tie downs come in handy.

The last thing is a possibles plastic container with electricians tape, sp. fuses, plastic electrical connectors, mechanics wire, a short section of rubber tubing, a couple of hose clamps. All the tools in the world don't help too much with out something to work with.

The wife's grand cherokee has a 3/4 axe, hi-lift, shovel (WWII folding or snow), jumper cables, snatch srap with choker chain fewer tools, and clevis. Both vehicles have 3 cell maglights.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea just got a new truck and slowly turning it into my bov. I have my bob, jumper cables, tow ropes in there so far. Plan on this weekend getting my roof rack up with a full shovel and axe on the side with a couple five gal jerry cans locked on top. Ahh man its so exciting!


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Wait until you get the "itch" for a "deer killer" to mount on the front end. I'll bet it will make ya grin. No, I haven't hit a deer with mine. They've come close, but lady luck was with me. I got motivated when an 18 wheeler blew a recap just ahead of me and a large hunk bounced once and hit my truck managing to bend the heck out of my license and making a loud bang as it struck the bumper. It didn't take a whole lot of imagination to figure if it had hit higher the grill and radiator would have been toast, and the truck would have been out of commission. It does look good and it does make some idiots give me a little space as I meander down the road,; it is a good place to tie the canoe to. On the downside it does add weight to the front end and allows the daughter to say she saw me where ever,"I recognized the truck because of the grill guard."


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I never go anywhere without my little plugin air pump.


----------

